# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Hoe nu verder? (efexor)

## Antonie67

Beste mensen,

Graag zou ik wat advies willen. Met regelmaat heb ik deze site bezocht. Ik gebruik momenteel 37,5 mg Efexor. Jarenlang dit medicijn gebruikt en nadat ik mezelf een zombie voelde, besloten af te bouwen. Dit is gelukt tot 37,5 mg. Van deze dosering naar 0 lukt niet. De afkickverschijnselen zijn te erg en ik moet wel naar mijn werk etc. Een tijd lang voelde ik me goed op deze dosering, maar de laatste tijd merk ik dat er weer dingen insluipen die mijn leven bemoeilijken. Met name dwangmatig denken (piekeren) en controle willen uitoefenen op veel dingen. Ik kan bijv. steeds herhalen in mijn hoofd wat ik allemaal moet doen. Heel vermoeiend en ik merk dat het me op begint te breken. Mijn sociale leven komt op een laag pitje te staan, omdat ik geen zin meer heb om dingen te ondernemen en ik vaak een sjagerijnig gevoel heb. Ik vraag me nu af of het komt van Efexor of dat het mijn persoonlijkheid is en dat ik eigenlijk meer zou moeten gaan gebruiken. Wie herkent dit? De huisarts zegt dat 37,5 mg te verwaarlozen is, maar dit voelt niet zo. Op een ander forum is bijv. gezegd dat je naast Efexor, prozac moet gaan gebruiken omdat je dan makkelijker af kunt bouwen. Prozac heeft een langere uitsluiptijd. Aan de andere kant overweeg ik om weer 75 mg Efexor te gaan gebruiken, omdat ik graag weer wat lekkerder in mijn vel wil komen te zitten. Wie heeft ervaring en kan me advies geven. Binnenkort ga ik naar de huisarts. Bedankt. groetjes Antonie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Antonie,

He jammer dat je je momenteel weer slechter in je vel voelt zitten  :Frown: 
In een ander topic wou je afbouwen en kon de apotheek de capsules niet lager voor je maken als ik me niet vergis... 
Wel vervelend dat je nu twijfelt of je helemaal wilt stoppen of dat je wil verhogen om je weer beter te gaan voelen...waar denk je zelf dat je je het beste bij zou voelen? 
Ik kan je hierin ook niet adviseren, dus ik hoop dat je huisarts je hierbij kan helpen!
Heel veel sterkte, succes en positiviteit gewenst!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Oki07

Ik ben onlangs ook effexor gaan afbouwen. Van 150 mg naar 75 mg. Dit ging, behalve wat ontwenningsverschijnselen, goed en ik zou verder afbouwen naar 37,5 mg. Echter, omdat ik wat belangrijke afspraken had, wilde ik pas daarna beginnen. Toen ik 6 weken 75 mg had geslikt, ging het bergafwaarts. Ik kreeg weer last van spanningen/krampen/tintelingen in mijn rechterbeen en weer regelmatig paniekaanvallen. Ik heb het een week aangekeken, maar in die week moest ik bijna elke dag alprazolam erbij slikken, omdat ik zo'n last had van paniekaanvallen (zweten, te snelle hartslag, wazig zien, gevoel flauw te vallen, gevoel dood te zijn, gevoel dat er een band om je hoofd zit die steeds strakker wordt, gevoel dat er een tumor in mijn achterhoofd zat, geen concentratie en heel veel onrust). Na een week heb ik besloten weer terug te gaan naar 150 mg. Nu ben ik zo'n 5,5 week verder en eindelijk begin ik mij weer een beetje ok te voelen. Ik ben bij de huisarts geweest en die concludeerde dat deze poging mislukt was. Joh?! Ik moet nu minimaal vier maanden deze dosis weer slikken voor ik een nieuwe poging doe. Hij had verder geen tips voor mijn paniekaanvallen, omdat ik al bij een spycholoog en haptonoom ben geweest. Wel kan ik misschien nog eens met een andere psycholoog gaan praten, wie weet heeft die een andere invalshoek. Ik heb een lijstje meegekregen. Ik heb nu wat boeken uit de bieb gehaald over angst- en paniekstoornissen met daarin uitleg en tips. Wie weet kom ik daarmee wat verder.

Ik kan je dus geen advies geven. Dit is een keuze die je zelf moet maken. Ik vertel je mijn verhaal, omdat ik het zelf altijd wel prettig vind om te beseffen dat je niet alleen staat. Misschien eens overleggen met je huisarts? Of andere medicijnen ernaast een optie is. Bij helpt bv die alprazolam wel tegen ontwenningsverschijnselen. Wellicht dat afbouwen wel lukt door de ontwenningsverschijnselen te maskeren. Op een gegeven moment zijn die ontwenningsverschijnselen immers over en dan kan je ook wel weer zonder bv alprazolam. Sterkte en succes!

----------


## Antonie67

Hallo,

Je verhaal is herkenbaar. Bedankt. Mijn huisarts heeft aangegeven dat het steeds weer een puzzel is om de balans te vinden en dat de euforische stemming over de medicijnen wat afgezwakt is. Toen ze uitkwamen was iedereen enthousiast, nu jaren later is er meer onderzoek en meer persoonlijke verhalen en blijkt het allemaal niet zo euforisch te zijn. Ik voor mezelf weet niet meer waar ik zelf begin en waar de medicijnen ophouden. Ik ben bij de huisarts geweest en heb een aantal opties ter overweging meegekregen, zoals bijv. eens gaan praten met een hulpverlener, iets ophogen van de medicijnen of overgaan op andere medicijnen. Ik had nog pillen van 75 mg en ben daar even op over gegaan en ik voel wel weer wat meer rust. Uit ervaring weet ik dat op de lange termijn het zombiegevoel weer gaat overheersen. Bij mij in de buurt is een soort organisatie die mensen ondersteund bij milde vorm van depressie en eventueel afbouwen. Ik wil daar nu ook informatie gaan halen. Het blijft lastig nogmaals om de balans te vinden en inderdaad is het prettig als je verhalen van lotgenoten leest. Mijn dank daarvoor.
Vriendelijke groeten Antonie

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Oki07,
Vervelend dat je zoveel ontwenningsverschijnselen kreeg dat je weer moest ophogen!
Hoe gaat het inmiddels? Zit je op dezelfde dosis of hoger/lager en ben je bij een andere psycholoog geweest?
Heel veel sterkte!

@ Anthonie,
Hoe is het inmiddels met je?
Heb je informatie bij die organisatie gehaald of heb je een van de keuzes van de huisarts geprobeerd?
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## Oki07

Ik zit nog steeds op 150 mg en we zijn nu 4 maanden verder. Het plan was weer te gaan afbouwen, maar nu met klainere stapjes. Helaas zijn er minder leuke ontwikkelingen op mijn werk. Ik moet naar een ander team, waar ik bijna niemand ken en ik kom dus ook met een ander op de kamer, terwijl ik het zó goed kan vinden met mijn kamergenoot. We lachen veel; luisteren naar elkaar en vervangen elkaars werk. Nu wordt dat anders. Misschien zal het meevallen, maar als ik ga afbouwen wil ik wel in een stabiele periode zitten, dus afbouwen, stel ik nog even uit.

----------


## Agnes574

Gelijk heb je Oki!!
Succes in het andere team!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Oki,
He jammer dat je naar een ander team moet, hopelijk valt het daar mee en voel je je daar ook snel op je plek!
Gelijk heb je dat je wil afbouwen als je in rustiger vaarwater zit!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

----------


## Antonie67

Hal allemaal,

Met mij gaat het goed. Ik gebruik de medicijnen nog steeds en merk dat ik om de zoveel maanden wat schuif in de dosering. Als ik me depressief voel hoog ik wat op en als ik me weer vlak ga voelen, schroef ik het weer iets omlaag. Momenteel zit ik op 1 dag 75 en de andere dag 37,5mg. Daar voel ik me nu wel goed bij. Ook ben ik gaan praten met een psychotherapeut. Wel goed om even wat gesprekken te voeren over waar ik nu sta in het leven. Hopelijk is het met iedereen goed.
groetjes Antonie

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Antonie,

Fijn om te lezen dat het goed met je gaat  :Smile: 
Goed dat je de dosis aanpast aan hoe je je voelt, heb je dat overlegt met de huisarts?
Ja praten met een psychotherapeut over waar jij nu staat kan zeker verhelderend werken!
Hopelijk blijft het goed met je gaan en kun je op een gegeven moment op 37,5 blijven of eventueel stoppen.
Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Antonie67

Hoi Luuss,

Inderdaad heb ik het in overleg met de huisarts gedaan, maar ik bepaal het eigenlijk zelf, omdat ik zelf aanvoel wat ik beter kan doen (iets ophogen of verminderen). Ze heeft inmiddels wel door dat het allemaal heel persoonlijk is met deze medicijnen en dat voor iedereen weer iets anders geldt.
groetjes Antonie.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Antonie,

Ja medicijnen werken voor iedereen anders.
Wel fijn dat je met je huisarts kon overleggen dat jij zelf je dosis omhoog of omlaag doet afhankelijk van hoe jij je voelt en dat zij doorheeft dat het allemaal heel persoonlijk is!
Ik hoop dat het goed met je blijft gaan!

Liefs Luuss

----------

